# paph Rolfei



## orchid527 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've had this for 3 or 4 years and it's always been a good grower, but never had bloomed. I moved it to a sunny location in the greenhouse in January where it got at least 4000 foot candles of light all morning and the night time temps dropped into the low 50s. I also kept it a little on the dry side. I just could not believe that the plant could take that much light and in May, with the first sign of a yellow lower leaf, I moved it to a less hostile location and started watering more frequently. The bud emerged a few weeks later. There are four mature growths and there might be another bud in one of the other crowns running about two weeks behind the first.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 28, 2012)

So that's how I could get mine to flower! Thanks!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 28, 2012)

Shiva said:


> So that's how I could get mine to flower! Thanks!



Ditto!


----------



## valenzino (Jun 28, 2012)

Flowering something that usually dont flower...but a beautifull cross


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2012)

Very nice. keep us posted.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 28, 2012)

Bravo, don't miss to show the pics of those bella x roth blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 29, 2012)

Oooooh! 
Sounds like a real winner! Excited 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## hchan (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats! Rolfei seems to have a reputation for not flowering...


----------



## Dido (Jun 29, 2012)

will put mine outside tomorow thanks for the tip


----------



## orchid527 (Jun 29, 2012)

Dido

Mine was in bright light from winter until spring and it was cool at night and dry. There are three variables here, in addition to increasing day length period, and I don't really know which one or which combination did the trick. I'm not sure you will be able to reproduce those same conditions in the summer. I had just moved my plant to a more sheltered location because the heat and light were getting to be too much. Proceed with caution. I hate to see you damage your plant. That said, it is amazing how much light these guys can take with no ill effects. mike


----------



## Dido (Jun 29, 2012)

Will start with my micranthum summer rest 
Thnaks for your help. 
I have 2 which did not flower.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 29, 2012)

Great! I can't wait to see the bloom!


----------



## Justin (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll try the same with my Delrosi...

Nice job, can't wait to see the bloom.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 30, 2012)

W. Beetus said:


> Great! I can't wait to see the bloom!



Me, too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, here it is. The first flower has been open for four days. It has good size and surprising substance. I would have preferred more color saturation, but that might be related to the high greenhouse temps of the last month. The background is light cream/green. The plant is growing in a 6 inch pot with small bark and perlite.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice! Can't complain about this baby! It should open more over the next few days. What a beauty.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2012)

That's really nice. I'd be very happy with it!


----------



## emydura (Jul 18, 2012)

WOW. That looks wonderful. Love the contrasting pouch colour and the size looks big. I look forward to seeing a photo of it properly opened.


----------



## Paul Mc (Jul 18, 2012)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice. The foliage looks very good also!


----------



## paphreek (Jul 18, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 19, 2012)

Very interesting flower !!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Jul 19, 2012)

A great one, now I know again why I have plants of that cross


----------



## Shiva (Jul 19, 2012)

Well done! Great flower.


----------

